# SSL Zertifikat erneuern



## stefanr (14. Feb. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Domain mit laufenden Zertifkat. Nun läuft dieses demnächst aus. Ich habe den SSL Request für das jetzige gültige Zertifikat genommen um ein neues Zertifikat zu beantragen.

Nun habe ich das bekommen und wollte dieses unter "SSL Zertifikat" einspielen, leider scheint das nicht zu klappen da ich dann eine Fehlermeldung erhalte und der Server die apache2 Konfig zurückbaut ohne SSL und in .error umbenennt.

Im Logfile der Domain bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung

[Tue Feb 14 16:11:04 2012] [error] Unable to configure RSA server private key
[Tue Feb 14 16:11:04 2012] [error] SSL Library Error: 185073780 error:0B080074:x509 certificate routines:X509_check_private_key:key values mismatch

Hat jemand eine Idee für mich wie ich das neue Zertifikat einspielen kann?

DANKE

Stefan


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2012)

Laut fehlermeldung gehört der in der webseite genutzte key nicht zum ssl zertifikat. Das bedeutet dass der csr den du zur erzeugung des neuen ssl certs genommen hast nicht der gleiche sein kann wie der der beim aktuell verwendeten zertifikat benutzt wurde. Möglicherweise wurde er mal ausgetauscht oder es wure create cetificate statt save zertificate als aktion ausgewählt?


----------



## stefanr (15. Feb. 2012)

Guten Morgen Till,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Das Feld SSL Request und das zum Anbieter gesendete SSL Request ist identisch. Wie könnte ich nun weiter vorgehen?

Gruß

STEFAN


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2012)

> Das Feld SSL Request und das zum Anbieter gesendete SSL Request ist identisch.


das ist nicht das, was ich gemeint habe. der csr den Du verwendet hast ist nicht der csr mit dem das aktuell laufende ssl cert erstellt wurde. Also der Key der mit dem aktuell verwendeten ssl cert benutzt wird ist nicht der selbe key mit dem der ssl request erstellt wurde.



> Wie könnte ich nun weiter vorgehen?


Wenn Du den CSR nicht mehr hast, mit dem das aktuelle cert erstellt wurde dann hilft nur ein requeing, also dass ssl cert, key und csr einmal neu erstellt wird und dann mit dem neuen csr beim ssl anbieter das ssl cert neu ausgestellt wird. das macehn meines Wissens nach alle Anbieter kostenlos.


----------



## stefanr (15. Feb. 2012)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ist folgende Vorgehensweise die richtige?

01. SSL der Webseite deaktivieren
02. speichern
03. SSL -> "delete certificate"
04. speichern
05. prüfen ob im Webverzeichnis/ssl keine Dateien mehr vorhanden sind ggfls. löschen
06. SSL -> "create certificate"
07. speichern
08. SSL "SSL Request" kopieren und Anbieter senden
09. Zertifikat vom Anbieter gesendet bekommen
10. SSL -> "SSL Zertifikat" einfügen
11. SSL -> "save certificate"
12. speichern
13. SSL der Webseite aktivieren

so sollte es doch richtig sein, dann müsste ich doch danach wieder eine funktionierendes SSL Web haben oder?

Gruß

STEFAN


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2012)

Ja, ist richtig. Wobei es an sich auch ausreichen sollte, wenn Du bei 06 beginnst.


----------



## stefanr (17. Feb. 2012)

Danke hat super funktioniert.


----------

